# imovie for pc?



## greenviewer (May 8, 2013)

windows 8 video editor? 

I'm tired of Windows Movie Maker...
Andone have tired iMovie on mac? Super!
I'd like to find imovie alternative for windows to customize my videos.
There's a post I found in other forum said that ShowBiz is the imovie for pc, anyone here have used ShowBiz before? 
And ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello greenviewer :wave:

Give VisualDub a try.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try this: The Best Free Video Maker for YouTube - ezvid.com


----------



## greenviewer (May 8, 2013)

Babbzzz said:


> Hello greenviewer :wave:
> 
> Give VisualDub a try.


thanks buddy.


----------



## greenviewer (May 8, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Try this: The Best Free Video Maker for YouTube - ezvid.com


Thank you spunk.funk. :flowers:
Have a nice day.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If that solved your problem, please mark this thread Solved in the thread tools at the top.


----------

